# Passat 2013 Oil Change



## jeff.bearden (Apr 27, 2015)

Hello Everyone,

I am new to the forum. I have tired of paying a arm & leg to have the dealership change my oil & do a do a bunch of other stuff. So i am going to do it myself. What type of oil do i need to use? My car say VW 502.00 approved oil i think. I am not a car guy. I am trying to learn. I want to use a synthetic oil. Does it matter the brand? are all oil's the same except for weight? What about the filters? Would it benefit the car to pay for a more expensive one? any assistance would be welcome.


Thanks


----------



## JimH (Dec 22, 1999)

The owners manual for your car should give you the grade(the weight of oil) and type of oil (regular oil or synthetic) you would need to use and how much oil is needed to change it. You will also of course need the correct tools to loosen the drain plug and filter. Some drain plugs you'd use a socket on, some need a different tool so be careful there. Drain pan to catch the old oil, new oil filter, maybe ramps. Get a friend who changes oil and watch them. Or, take the car to a good garage and watch them do it. I do my own every 6 months. VW did them every 6 months for free until recently. Next time I'd have to pay them. 

I have found Mobil-1 to be a good oil though there are a lot of valid opinions on this site. I use the factory filter and advise you to use it as your vehicle is still pretty new. Good luck.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

jeff.bearden said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I am new to the forum. I have tired of paying a arm & leg to have the dealership change my oil & do a do a bunch of other stuff. So i am going to do it myself. What type of oil do i need to use? My car say VW 502.00 approved oil i think. I am not a car guy. I am trying to learn. I want to use a synthetic oil. Does it matter the brand? are all oil's the same except for weight? What about the filters? Would it benefit the car to pay for a more expensive one? any assistance would be welcome.
> 
> ...


all 502.00 are synthetic.

If you want to make it easier, go to Wal-Mart and purchase Castrol Edge 0w40 (gallon), or for more money, Mobil 1 European Car Formula 0w40 (gallon or I think they have 5 quart bottles).

Filters: buy them online from a VW Vortex advertiser. Mann is a popular filter brand and is one of the OE Manufacturers for the filter


----------



## XxBlackdaethxX (May 23, 2014)

http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Passat_B7--2.5L/Maintenance/Engine/Oil_Service/


----------



## nolesfan (Mar 9, 2011)

OP, which engine do you have? If 1.8T, you should do yourself a favor and buy a Pela 6000 oil extractor (or similar). It may not be as fast as drain method, but it's much easier and cleaner, plus it doesn't require you to put the front of the car on ramps. I do this method on my GLI; I can pump out old oil as I'm replacing the filter, cutting some time. I buy my filters 5 at a time from German Auto Parts (element type for my car), and VW502 oils at most any place. Castrol Edge and Mobil1 0w40 are sold in 5 quart containers at Wal-Mart for about $24-$27 each depending on current pricing and location. Good luck and happy motoring!


----------

